# Work wanted in Probation, Corrections or Child Care



## SoniaSonia (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi All

I'd love to find a good agency, links or any information on where I start looking specifically for jobs in the above sectors.

Anyone on here have any personal recommendations.

Looking forward to getting some responses no matter how wacky!!!

Thanks, Sonia


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Sonia,

You may some jobs in childcare from the following link: Allied Health Jobs in Australia - Opportunities Galore!

Hope that helps somewhat!

Good luck with your search, you should come up with some great results since its quite a specified area.


----------

